# Shrimp tank in low PH



## Loumeer (Feb 13, 2012)

I would let your tank run for a few months before putting in CRS. Even if it is cycled there is not enough biofilm for them to really thrive.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Even if it says you can add shrimp in 2 days, you need biofilm to build up. You also need to let the soil settle to the right PH. Use tap water and doe every other day 50% water changes for a week. This will allow the soil to stop pull the PH down so much. It should level it out about 5.3-6.0 Which will be fine. My biggest and best breeding TB tank is 5.3 PH


Also where are you located and where did you get the soil?


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Loumeer. . I'll be feeding them borneowild range of food products. . Should be able to substitute for the biofilm. Going to try throwing shrimps in by end June. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Sbarbee54. .I think my tank will stabilise at 5.3. 

I'm from Singapore. Got my borneowild shrimp soil from a shop by name of green chapter. Believe the ph is results of soil and additives under the soil base.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

So its true I don't need to cycle it before putting shrimps at low ph?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

normally， I cycle my tank with tap water, and pH >7.

later I change with RO water to lower the pH and GH.

your NH3/NH4 is still too high, should be 0.
and you need check NO2 as well. should be 0 too.

do big water change to control the NO3 as low as possible. say <20ppm.


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

James. I've done 90% change so far with tap water of ph. 8.5 when ph was 4.7. A series of water changes of 20% was made over past 2weeks. Ph kept dropping between 5 to 5.3 within 12 hours. There's no nitrate and Nitrite present in the water at all. I've been dosing bacteria as well but I don't see any cycle except that one time 90% change. It lasted about 12 hours before ph went back to low range again. 

So far baking soda had helped bring my ph from below 5 to between 5 and 5.3. I'm concerned that if I keep adding that it will reduce lifespan of my soil and it seemed only temporary which is not inducing any cycle. 

Bacteria sleeps or gets killed below ph 6.0. Why do I need to grow so much of it to cycle and then keep my ph below 6? 

-confused-

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bio film is great for shrimp survival, that is why you need to let it grow out. Shrimps diets are based more on biofilm than anything else. Especially when they are young, it will still cycle in sub 6 just give it time and if it does not show ammonia add so e pure ammonia to keep the cycle going


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Anyone can ID this worm that's floating? About few mm long and very thin. It wiggles. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

burp said:


> View attachment 334650
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nematode. common and harmless.


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

sewoeno said:


> nematode. common and harmless.


Yeah. am hoping it is a good sign if things to come as I'm having trouble cycling it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

That tiny worm is harmless. no worries.

with this kind of low pH reading, you should see some NO3.

what's the type of NO3 test kit you are using?


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Last tested last week. nothing. Haven't test again as the kit was borrowed. Somehow missed out this test kit even I bought the rest. Lol will buy the API this weekend and test again. 

How does the NO3 comes about when there's no nitrite showing at all? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Finally got a api nitrate test kit. Nitrate at 5 ppm.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Ammonia at pH below 6 = harmless ammonium which plants will readily use as fuel for growth ,along with macro-micro nutrients assuming they are available on consistent basis.


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Can't wait to throw some shrimps in. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

burp said:


> Last tested last week. nothing. Haven't test again as the kit was borrowed. Somehow missed out this test kit even I bought the rest. Lol will buy the API this weekend and test again.
> 
> How does the NO3 comes about when there's no nitrite showing at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


if you use API, make sure to shake the #2 bottle really hard.

else will give you false reading.


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Yes. Shook really hard! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

burp said:


> Yes. Shook really hard!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No, still not hard enough, it can not be '0'

I made mistake before, when I got '0' reading.


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

read this:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=639298&highlight=


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Lol its not 0. Is 10ppm. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

burp said:


> Lol its not 0. Is 10ppm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


not bad, it's safe when it's below 50ppm.


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

5 grade C commando CRS added. If they survive the week, higher grade CRS will move in. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Are those just moss balls skewered onto sticks?


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

MABJ.. its skewered onto driftwood. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

I know it looks pretty weird. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

burp said:


> I know it looks pretty weird. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Looks like dr Seuss! I love it lol


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Lol Dr Seuss? Didn't think of that. Just felt the wide branches looked kinda creepy and I don't want much moss on it. So added the moss balls. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Very creative if you ask me.


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the compliment then 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## burp (May 28, 2014)

Day 2: Grade C water testers appear at ease in the water. I'm appearing more stress than them and keep checking on them. Time to eat some mineral rocks. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

